# 1985 Itasca Windcruiser questions



## derechbennoach (Jun 7, 2006)

I have searched all over this coach for the house batteries. All I can
find is the engine battery under the hood. Can anyone please tell be
where thay are?


Also it is a P30 454 and the cruise control is dead -- any sugestions
as to how to trouble shoot would be nice.

Thanks
--john


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jun 7, 2006)

1985 Itasca Windcruiser questions

My 84 Winnie's are in a compartment on the passenger's side in front of the coach door.  They are accessed through an outside door.  Don't know if they used a similar layout on the Itasca or not.


----------



## derechbennoach (Jun 13, 2006)

1985 Itasca Windcruiser questions

I found them behind a panels one each under the driver and passenger seat. Wow talk about hidden.

--john


----------



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2006)

1985 Itasca Windcruiser questions

Some of the older RVs came with an after-market cruise control. You may want to check to see who made it as there are probably some out here who can help. On my 87 Allegron, P-30 chassis it had a cruise by Dana. I have read that they are not made any more, but I don't really know for sure. There are some pretty sharp folks on the board.


----------



## s.harrington (Jul 12, 2006)

Re: 1985 Itasca Windcruiser questions

That must be one of the aero-dynamic designed Windcruisers with the curved sides.  Those are the only ones I can think of with the batteries under the seats.  What a crazy design, narrow cubbies to put your batteries.


----------

